# Satellite Broadband - any ideas?



## asking7 (18 Oct 2010)

Anyone got any experience with Satellite Broadband.
I'm thinking about getting it installed in my home


----------



## thos (18 Oct 2010)

Satelite suffers from very bad latency, I would only use it as a last resort.


----------



## Leo (18 Oct 2010)

Agreed, it's expensive and slow. One exemple, DigiWeb will cost you €600 for installation/equipment, and €35 a month for 3.6MB download/ 384k upload with a 2.4GB cap. 

Why are you considering it? Are you in a very remote location? If you already have satellite TV, you will require planning permission to erect a second dish.


----------



## ripsaw (21 Oct 2010)

thos is spot on Satellite can have massive latency and contention can run into the 100's:1
There are cheaper packages available than Digiweb, like skyadsl, but again hard to know what service will be like
where are you based?


----------

